# Need IT Professional profile



## udayanem (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Can you please share any IT Profile/Resume with mid range(5-10 Years) experience?

I will be needing for the Profile format/template as i am not getting any response for my profile. So planning to revamp my profile template/structure.

Please share your sample profile to my mailid udayanem(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

udayanem,

Searching and adjusting words on a form will not suffice. It is not template or contents on your resume, it is how you present skills, precision and qualifications tailored for JD.


----------

